# New Knee pads needed



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

So knee pads are mainly to prevent reinjuring your knee from falls on groomers (i.e. no jumps/park)?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

thedru13 said:


> So need a new pair of knee pads. Been reading on the net. Looking for feed back on 3 different ones.. I am looking for comfort and protection. Not hitting the park but have been wearing six six one pads for a while and they are just destroyed at this point. So Looking at the new version of those
> Demon Snow Hyper Knee X D3O V2
> and POC.
> 
> ...


I mean this in the kindest way possible and I definitely think you should have a knee pad but the best thing to do for your knees is to try and stay off of them. Im not telling you not to snowboard but avoid falling on your knees to the best of your ability. If I were you I'd get POC.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks.. probably should have been a bit more specific.. Knee will always be like this it wont' "heal" I am "old" so had some clean up done in my knee an a lot of torn cartilage removed. So I do hit rollers and groomers and do drop in on some backcountry stuff.. So just want to replace the ones I have now since they are falling apart..


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

I was trying to get to that also but wanted to find out more info about the intended use (I'm a polite Canadian). But I totally agree. No disrespect to the op.

When I was learning I sported a pair of volleyball knee pads, super cushy and priced right. Since the learning how to "stay off my knees" I still wear thin knee covers, for lack of a better description, on those occasion where I need to sit or kneel while waiting for my newb friends.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

It really sounds like you need a full comprehensive knee pad. POC is the best brand for protection. I wish you the best man.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

All good gents.. I do appreciate any and all input.. I have my internet flame suit filter on.. LOL.. 

So protec over the Demon.. I don't fall much on my knees just makes me feel better knowing they are there... Also feels a bit better when I am on my knees waiting for someone or just strapping in ....


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

There's definitely a reason ski racers use POC.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok. So if you want the ultimate knee protection to prevent reinjury I say look at a pair of moto specific pads like Dainese or Astar. They're are made to save you from a fall on concrete at speeds much higher than you will get to boarding.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

D3O is pretty amazing stuff but if I were in your shoes I'd look for a hard shell. Good luck and ride safe!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Not to discount the suggestion of POC, as they seem to get pretty good reviews, but I also just use the volleyball knee pads and they work well for any impacts that I take whether it be from just waiting on someone or my own idiocy. It also helps that they were a whopping 16-19 bucks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cell Knee Braces :: The Official Website for Asterisk Knee Protection Systems


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

theprocess said:


> When I was learning I sported a pair of volleyball knee pads, super cushy and priced right.


+1. I have a right knee issue and thick cushy volleyball knee pads worked best for me. I also mountain bike and tried lots of moto style pads but they are mostly designed against gashes and scrapes on rocks and gravel and will still bruise through my knees on repeated falls when snowboarding. My snowboard falls are more straight down to kneeling position, same mechanics to diving for that volleyball before it hits the floor.

My only complaint with volleyball pads is they are all slip ons, i have to take off my boots.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

TeleKneesis Kneepad - Black Diamond Ski Gear

Picked up a pair of these for 35$ and loving it. They do not move at all.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I have Pro Tec Rail Guards and I love them and the comfort. You can also remove the hard plastic if desired


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

go with black diamond telekneesis. IMHO Best low prof knee pads


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for the info. guess I have some more research to do..


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the telekneesis and my knees still feel the blunt impact and get sore after repeated falls. I reinforced it with additional padding to make it work for me last season.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

G Form Knee Pad | G-Form

I have used these pads on elbows and knees for a couple of years. Very light and flexible. Good luck JD


----------

